# VHT Pitbull 50CL or 100?



## kazE (Aug 31, 2009)

I've had my heart set on ordering a River KTRE Reverb ($2200) in the next couple weeks. In my research I've seen the Pitbull's showered with praise and it just so happens I can get my hands on a VHT Pitbull 50CL or 100 in great condition for about $1150.

The 50CL has the graphic EQ but the 100 does not. 

Should I go for one of these or wait for the KTRE?


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 31, 2009)

Id go for a used VHT/Fryette Ultra Lead or if thats not an option grab the 100CL. A good used CL for $1150 is a great deal though.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd go for either over the K-Tre honestly. As a Rivera dealer I'd love for you to buy the K-TRE you said you were going to get from me, but personally I think the VHT/Fryette stuff smokes those by a wide margin. The KR7 is another story. I'd go with the 100w all things being equal.

I have both the 50/CL and 100/CL coming in stock this month and are reasonably priced, but obviously that used deal you found is pretty untouchable.


----------



## kazE (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks zimbloth, I too would love to get K-TRE from you but my financial situation of late is preventing me from getting anything over $2k real soon. 

When I came across this deal I was obviously really interested.

I'm curious what are the major differences between a VHT 100/CL and a Fryette UL (besides the EQ) ?.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 31, 2009)

kazE said:


> I'm curious what are the major differences between a VHT 100/CL and a Fryette UL (besides the EQ) ?.



First of all VHT = Fryette.

Secondly, the 100/CL and UL differ in 2 main areas. One, the UL has 3 channels and the CL 2. With the UL it has a dedicated clean, and then two gain channels. On the CL, it has two channels that you can pretty much set to do whatever you want (ie: dual gain channels, clean + lead, etc).

Also, the CL employs EL34 tubes and the UL uses KT88s. The KT88s have more headroom which results in better cleans and deeper/tighter lows. The sound is overall a bit darker on the UL whereas on the CL it has more snap to it. Both sound incredible though, they just have slightly different flavors to 'em. The CL has plenty of balls and tightness in its own right.

I'm sure there's some other differences in the internal makeup of the amp as well, but featurewise and tonally they're pretty similar and awesome.


----------



## kazE (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I did realize that VHT is now Fryette, I just wasn't sure if the older non-EQ VHT's had any major differences next to the newer Fryette's .

The 100/CL I'm looking at has actually been re-tubed with KT88's, so perhaps it'll wind up sounding extremely close to the UL. As for 3 channels, the 3rd channel definitely sounds nice but I think I'll be fine with 2. 
As it is, I rarely use all 3 of my 333XL's channels frequently.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 31, 2009)

kazE said:


> Yeah I did realize that VHT is now Fryette, I just wasn't sure if the older non-EQ VHT's had any major differences next to the newer Fryette's .
> 
> The 100/CL I'm looking at has actually been re-tubed with KT88's, so perhaps it'll wind up sounding extremely close to the UL. As for 3 channels, the 3rd channel definitely sounds nice but I think I'll be fine with 2.
> As it is, I rarely use all 3 of my 333XL's channels frequently.



Really? Yikes, thats odd. Hopefully it was safe to do that with the 100/CL. Hopefully they rebiased it and knew what they were doing.


----------



## kazE (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I'm going to talk to the owner to make sure before buying. But if all's good then I'm psyched.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 1, 2009)

kazE said:


> Yeah I'm going to talk to the owner to make sure before buying. But if all's good then I'm psyched.



Read Fryette's website on why they don't offer more tube options. I would stay away from that modded 100 CL if I were you.

Get one with graphic EQ, it's extremely useful, it makes the amp sound HUUUUGE! 

But you could always use an external EQ in the loop, but then again, read Fryette's site about the tube thing.


----------



## kazE (Sep 1, 2009)

I talked with the owner and he said it's an older model (like 00') and it's designed to be used with KT88's.

And I did read that FAQ on Fryette's website, so it's great to know it hasn't actually been modded and it's all factory-set.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 1, 2009)

kazE said:


> I talked with the owner and he said it's an older model (like 00') and it's designed to be used with KT88's.
> 
> And I did read that FAQ on Fryette's website, so it's great to know it hasn't actually been modded and it's all factory-set.



The 100/CL was _never _'designed to be used with KT88s' to the best of my knowledge. I'd contact Fryette to verify such a claim before buying.


----------



## kazE (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I sent them an email.

I'm curious if anyone here can confirm or debunk this mystery.


----------



## budda (Sep 1, 2009)

if it has KT88's, perhaps its a UL and buddy is selling it as a CL?


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

budda said:


> if it has KT88's, perhaps its a UL and buddy is selling it as a CL?



That would be a major  if that was the case.


----------



## kazE (Sep 2, 2009)

Ha I wish, here's a pic of it. It clearly says "ONE HUNDRED" on the front there:








I'm awaiting response from Fryette so I can have some peace of mind.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 2, 2009)

Chances of this being the biggest  ever just increased.

That there looks like a mistagged UL.

Check out this UL (Non Graphic-EQ)

http://www.indoorstorm.com/vht/avh009.jpg


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL


----------



## budda (Sep 2, 2009)

Buy the Pittbull - if it's a UL, you just got the deal of a lifetime. If it's not.. well, you still have a killer amp


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 2, 2009)

It is neither a CL or UL

courtesy of rbone100 @ vht forums

The "One Hundred" was the predecessor of the UL. Basically configured from the pre of the Classic head, 3 channels, and one output side of the 2150, thus two power tubes, using an output transformer from a 2150.

Tube config was:

Preamp, 1 Sovtek 12AX7WB, 3 Chinese 12AX7A.
Power amp, 1 Chinese 12AX7A, 1 Chinese 12AU7.
Power tubes: 98 wattss

Svetlana began having troubles and we only had Chinese KT88 to fall back on which didn&#8217;t hold up well so we went to 4 power tubes and a modified output transformer to run 4 tubes. 

This wasn&#8217;t intended to be a massive gain amp, although a lot by the standards of the time. As things progressed we responded to requests for more gain and power amp saturation. We tried making the driver tube (12AU7) interchangeable to help tweak power amp distortion, but ultimately it created as many problems as it solved so that idea was scrapped in favor of a softer sounding driver stage. The new tube config was:

Preamp, 1 Sovtek 12AX7WB, 3 Chinese 12AX7A.
Power amp, 1 Chinese 12AX7A,
Power Tubes: 4 Chinese KT88.
Output power: 105 watts.

This was met by our beloved VHT clan with either great enthusiasm or extreme anger. If you were in a band and wanted one just like the other guitarists, you either appreciated the difference and it worked well for the overall sound of the band, or you were pissed because yours was not as aggressive.

After a year of this, the UL went back to tow tubes in the drive/phase inverter stage, but with a difference. A new driver design using a 12AT7 in place of the 12AU7 for the driver. The idea being to restore the tightness and aggressive UL trademark but retain some of the fatness of the 12AX7 only style. By then the Sovtek KT88 became available and that became what is still the standard tube for the UL: New Tube config:

Preamp, 1 Sovtek 12AX7WB, 3 Chinese 12AX7A.
Power amp, 1 Chinese 12AX7A, 1 Chinese 12AT7.
Power Tubes: 4 Sovtek KT88.
Output power: 120 watts.

For those who liked the softer more saturated power amp quality of the 5 tube UL and wanted even more, the Classic head was redesigned using the 5 tube preamp config and renamed the CLX at the request of Mr. Hartley Peavey who owns the trademark for the use of Classic on guitar amplifiers. New CLX tube config:

Preamp, 1 Sovtek 12AX7WB, 3 Chinese 12AX7A.
Power amp, 1 Chinese 12AX7A
Power Tubes: 4 Svetlana EL34s.
Output power: 110 watts

Keep in mind that at the time all of this was going on, tube supplies were very erratic and unstable. The Tesla factory got bombed, or so they say, new 6550 designs were all over place in terms of quality and reliability, and we were constantly having to shift gears in order to maintain a performance level that depnded ontop quality tubes. 

Obviously the tube scene has settled down and has been stable for quite a while now. As a result, there have been no major changes in the UL or CLX power plants since mid 97. Just some minor tweaking, because you ask for it, or I just can&#8217;t keep my mits out of there.

I would be careful. As you can see a few versions had some issues. Make sure you find out if it is a: 2 or 4 power tubes. B. 12at7 or 12 AU 7 etc....Using the wrong one will be a bad time.

Make sure you know which version you are getting.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Sep 2, 2009)

budda said:


> if it has KT88's, perhaps its a UL and buddy is selling it as a CL?




He's not your buddy, guy!


----------



## budda (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not your guy buddy!

ps..If you want a UL I have one for sale..and @ a very good price


----------



## blackrobedone (Sep 2, 2009)

Only problem is the K Tre is going to have a sac-load more nut than the VHT. VHT has no balls, and I'm speaking from my ownership of a Pittbull UL and a Sig X. Sure, you can get one or two guys on the forum to tell you otherwise, but buyer beware. Check out some sound clips of both - you'll hear intense, detuned metal riffs exploding out of a Tre, and turn the other cheek to find EVH riffs and cleans pooting from a VHT. 
Don't settle. It'll be a pain to have to resell the VHT once you are not satisfied.

Check the classifieds and ebay: VHTs galore. Tre's . . . not so much. Hmmm.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 2, 2009)

blackrobedone said:


> Only problem is the K Tre is going to have a sac-load more nut than the VHT. VHT has no balls, and I'm speaking from my ownership of a Pittbull UL and a Sig X. Sure, you can get one or two guys on the forum to tell you otherwise, but buyer beware. Check out some sound clips of both - you'll hear intense, detuned metal riffs exploding out of a Tre, and turn the other cheek to find EVH riffs and cleans pooting from a VHT.
> Don't settle. It'll be a pain to have to resell the VHT once you are not satisfied.
> 
> Check the classifieds and ebay: VHTs galore. Tre's . . . not so much. Hmmm.










I am sorry dude. I realize tone is subjective but to say a vht is lacking balls is fucking insane. I have had Framus, Mark IV, Marshall, 5150, XXX, and the list goes on and the VHT has a fuck tonne more "BALLS" than any of them. 

Are you the guy that compared a VHT tone to Brian adams?


----------



## kazE (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input Centaur, I will ask the owner how many KT88's it has. 

If it indeed is one of those prototype-UL's it'll probably go for it.


----------



## budda (Sep 2, 2009)

VHT's excel at dry tight tones, and they are capable of more then that.


----------



## onefingersweep (Sep 2, 2009)

blackrobedone said:


> Only problem is the K Tre is going to have a sac-load more nut than the VHT. VHT has no balls, and I'm speaking from my ownership of a Pittbull UL and a Sig X. Sure, you can get one or two guys on the forum to tell you otherwise, but buyer beware. Check out some sound clips of both - you'll hear intense, detuned metal riffs exploding out of a Tre, and turn the other cheek to find EVH riffs and cleans pooting from a VHT.
> Don't settle. It'll be a pain to have to resell the VHT once you are not satisfied.
> 
> Check the classifieds and ebay: VHTs galore. Tre's . . . not so much. Hmmm.



VHT no balls? 

I have to ask, what do you mean with "balls" then?

I bet you just want a wetter sound?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2009)

Some people perceive "dry" tone as a lack of gain, that's probably what was going on. That's the reason that Steve Fryette came out with the gain mod on the GP3 pre-amp, which has similar (or the same, depending on who you talk to) preamp. It adds more saturation to the gain.

That or he uses a 0.01 mm pick and picks super lightly. The VHT is so responsive to picking that without adjusting the amp you can go from damn a bit gritty to balls out death metal, all from controlling your picking hand.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 2, 2009)

Haha, I've had Rivera K-TRES and Pittbulls in the same room at my store and it's not even close. The Pittbull DESTROYS the K-Tres for all things metal. It's really not even subjective if you had them side by side, it's beyond obvious. That dude obviously had a defective unit or is just batshit crazy.

I'm a Rivera dealer so I have no agenda here, just the truth. The K-TRE is cool but it doesn't compare to the Pittbull, or even other Riveras like the KR7. BTW the Pittbull really isn't 'dry' at all if you know how to set it up and what to run into it. It's just tight and clear, but it has loads of balls and low-end.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 2, 2009)

It being dry is what I like about it  I mean dry in that it's saturation doesn't really sound super wet like a Mark IV.


----------



## kazE (Sep 3, 2009)

Ok so I got this info from the owner:

He says it has  2 KT88's and 7 12AX7's.

Here is it's serial number:

 H920042


I just sent the info to Fryette to see what they say, crazy stuff.


----------



## sepherus (Sep 4, 2009)

That guy really doesn't know what he is talking about. I had a Deliverance and only the 60 watt model (read as channel 2 of the Sig:X with less headroom) and it could do low gain stuff, and sounded great for that, but it was as good or better than my Mesa Triple Rec, or my old 6505+ when it came to metal. Sure I wanted a touch more saturation, so I turned the volume down on my TS and turned the gain up a little. TADA!

Super tight, super articulate, gainy and mean as hell. If that amp had an effect loop and played like 10 DB lower, I'd have never gotten rid of it. Or if I were in a giging band, then I wouldn't have cared.

Did I forget to mention that it cut through my Recto with ease? It obviously didn't bury it. Any one who has ever played one set up well knows thats really hard. However, once a Recto is set up properly, they tend to bury everything else.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

sepherus said:


> That guy really doesn't know what he is talking about. I had a Deliverance and only the 60 watt model (read as channel 2 of the Sig:X with less headroom) and it could do low gain stuff, and sounded great for that, but it was as good or better than my Mesa Triple Rec, or my old 6505+ when it came to metal. Sure I wanted a touch more saturation, so I turned the volume down on my TS and turned the gain up a little. TADA!
> 
> Super tight, super articulate, gainy and mean as hell. If that amp had an effect loop and played like 10 DB lower, I'd have never gotten rid of it. Or if I were in a giging band, then I wouldn't have cared.
> 
> Did I forget to mention that it cut through my Recto with ease? It obviously didn't bury it. Any one who has ever played one set up well knows thats really hard. However, once a Recto is set up properly, they tend to bury everything else.



Truth! Great review, my bandmate who also uses the Deliverance would agree with that 100%. Cuts better than any amp he's ever had and sounds incredible for the heavy stuff. Definitely a shame it doesn't get more love.



kazE said:


> Ok so I got this info from the owner:
> 
> He says it has  2 KT88's and 7 12AX7's.
> 
> ...



And this is the 100/CL? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## kazE (Sep 4, 2009)

Rofl I know. I bite the bullet and bought it, it'll be here today or tomorrow so I'll be able to take a look for myself.

If it's damaged or not as advertised then I can return it so I'm not really worried. I'm hoping I got a great deal, any Pitbull for $1200 is a steal.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 4, 2009)

kazE said:


> Rofl I know. I bite the bullet and bought it, it'll be here today or tomorrow so I'll be able to take a look for myself.
> 
> If it's damaged or not as advertised then I can return it so I'm not really worried. I'm hoping I got a great deal, any Pitbull for $1200 is a steal.



If it has only 2 KT88s then it's not the 100/CL or UL. Also dude if it's a super old 'Pittbull Classic' model, that's not really as good as their newer stuff. 

Hopefully what you get is awesome and it will operate safely.


----------



## kazE (Sep 4, 2009)

Word. 
I'm hoping he got the tube config wrong. I'm not worried though, either way it'll work out.


Fryette emailed me back and confirmed that it is indeed one of the older "One Hundreds".

But instead of this config:

Preamp: 1 Sovtek 12AX7WB, 3 Chinese 12AX7A.
Power amp: 1 Chinese 12AX7A, 1 Chinese 12AU7.

The owner has it setup with: 

Preamp: 7 12AX7
Power amp: 2 KT88

Maybe my math is wrong here but I don't know it's fitting 3 more preamp tubes. I'll know more when it arrives.


----------



## kazE (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh and I found one review on it! 

Fryette Amplification Pittbull 100 Head: Harmony Central User Reviews

Seems that the ONE HUNDRED is still pretty sweet. I'll be able to post some pics and perhaps some recordings when I get it on Wednesday/Thursday.


----------



## budda (Sep 6, 2009)

Nick, the CLX's sound just fine from my experience  - and they were parked next to a D60.


----------



## shockerate (Sep 6, 2009)

You might find this helpful:



Some Dude said:


> The "One Hundred" was the predecessor of the UL. Basically configured from the pre of the Classic head, 3 channels, and one output side of the 2150, thus two power tubes, using an output transformer from a 2150.
> 
> Tube config was:
> 
> ...



Have a good time!


----------



## kazE (Sep 6, 2009)

That was posted on page 2 shock, but thanks anyway .


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 6, 2009)

If the owner is running 12ax7's in it only You are lucky if it is still working. You can not substitute the 12at or au 7. (which ever it is supposed to have)


----------



## kazE (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah I'm guessing he read it wrong, he doesn't sound like he knows a whole lot about it.

I'll find out when I get it, I will most definitely return it if there is damage or wrong tubes have been used.


----------



## blackrobedone (Sep 9, 2009)

I just hope that KazE will post an honest review of the VHT one month after he owns it. Someone on this forum will owe him a sincere apology, and it won't be me. How much do you want to bet that he says the Bugera sounded better?

Please, "for the love of God, Montressor" don't talk him into buying the VHT cabinet.

And before you call me a chump who doesn't know tone or can't play properly go check out my band, Chaos Inception.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## blackrobedone (Sep 9, 2009)

Shameless plug, eh? Our album just dropped last week.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 9, 2009)

Dude..

Just because you did not get along with it does not mean that he won't. I don't like Marshall but I am not going to say it doesn't sound good... You don't like VHTs. We fucking get it. To go off and say it sounds bad, weak, or not brutal enough..or anything of the sort is just plain fucking ignorance. The UL imo is one of the meanest sounding amps I have ever heard. It makes my balls hurt.

PS. I dig your shit.


----------



## blackrobedone (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool.

Everyone has an opinion and they all stink, right? Well I could get a roomful of my peers to profess that the VHT gear didn't measure up. It just so happens that I'm in the minority on this forum. The main point was that the amps are different (no one but my main man JJ even hinted the K Tre sounds completely different than a VHT Pittbull). The dryness is an acquired taste at best. Regardless whether I think VHT sux balz, it's still not a good second choice for someone who wants the sound of Slipknot, via their signature amp.

Thanks for taking the time to check out the band. I'm really not a dickhead, I just play one sometimes on this forum.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)

I think you're thinking of Zimbloth, I've never tried a K-Tre


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 9, 2009)

Eh...too be honest I wasn't all that wowed by VHT either. Tried the Pittbull and it wasn't really what I was after. It sounds much like it does in various clips online and to me it just sounds dry and lifeless. It'd be great for some things but you can't really escape that VHT sound no matter how you turn the knobs..and for almost 4 grand I really wouldn't want to bother.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)

We're not arguing taste though, we were arguing the statement that it has no balls and isn't good for metal.

Personally I love the shit out of it and if I was rocking tubes at the moment, it would be a VHT rig.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 9, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> We're not arguing taste though, we were arguing the statement that it has no balls and isn't good for metal.
> 
> Personally I love the shit out of it and if I was rocking tubes at the moment, it would be a VHT rig.



True..and yes..it's good for metal. In a certain type of tone it beat anything else I've ever played all day long...it just wasn't my kind of thing. It had balls and aggression and did it all without trying too hard. So that statement isn't really accurate..it apparently just didn't have the balls he was looking for. Compared to say, Mesa or something I could see how one might think that.

When I say balls I mean the depth of it's sound, the thickness of the mid voicing (which is was matters moreso than bass in guitar) and lastly the amount of bass it gives to compliment the mids. Compared to a triple rec or something it would seemingly lack "balls" if we're talking about sheer low end power, but lest we forget that's the trouble with mesas..which is why a boost works so well. It tightens up the huge bass and takes some away. With the VHT it's not needed.


----------



## kazE (Sep 9, 2009)

But wouldn't a quality cab help in the low-end department?

Btw it should be arriving any minute, I'll be sure to post some pics and impressions ASAP.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't know about the model of VHT you got, but the UL has no problems in the low end department.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 9, 2009)

I run my bass @ about 9:30 and Deep around 10 and it has a lot of low end...I could actually lose some and it still be thick *shrug*

Seriously dude..Don't worry about lack of low end.


----------



## kazE (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah personally I'm not worried about it, I'll be picking up a Vader 2x12 this week and I hear they have great low end.

I was just responding to what Drakker said. I'm sure different head's have varying levels of bass/low end but doesn't the cab you run your head through have a huge impact on sound (low end included)?

Also, don't the newer graphic EQ models have even greater flexibility for tone-shaping? It seems like Fryette/VHT's shouldn't be lacking in that department.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 9, 2009)

Cool, let us know how it goes. I'm skeptical about this Pittbull you're getting, but hopefully it will be functional and setup properly.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Eh...too be honest I wasn't all that wowed by VHT either. Tried the Pittbull and it wasn't really what I was after. It sounds much like it does in various clips online and to me it just sounds dry and lifeless. It'd be great for some things but you can't really escape that VHT sound no matter how you turn the knobs..and for almost 4 grand I really wouldn't want to bother.



Meh, I doubt you tried it out in an environment conducive to getting the most out of the amp. If you played mine you'd cream your pants. When I tried out my Ultra-Lead at the store I bought it from, it sounded like shit. I knew better though, so I brought it home and worked my magic with it, and it's been pure bliss ever since. I've learned more and more ways to get an even better sound out of it over the years as well. 

No one who's ever heard my amp would ever call it 'dry and lifeless', because it's not. May not be your ideal tone, but it's still an awesome sounding amp when properly setup. Sounds massive. Only people who don't know what they're doing get a 'lifeless' tone out of a Pittbull - unless the amp is just defective somehow.

If you're running it at a music shop at low volumes, thru god knows what cab, unbiased/shoddy tubes, mediocre pickups, cheapo cables, etc anything can not sound its best. I take anyone's opinion on an amp they've never owned and spent ample time with with a grain of salt. It takes time to learn what kind of pickups/guitars/tubes an amp likes, how to best tweak the amp, what kind of speakers are most flattering, etc.

Anyways, of course there are still amps that sound amazing yet are nonetheless not my/your thing. The Riveras I carry are like that. Sound killer, but it's not 'my' sound. That's fair, but saying something sucks without really being experienced is kind of silly.

I've never heard an amateur soundclip of a Pittbull that sounded accurate or flattering. They're difficult amps to capture on tape, especially since most people who record clips with them are using shitty pickups and speakers. TThey're really the ultimate live amps IMO. Their sweet-spot is not right at the grille, its further back when it can project. However, I will record some clips/videos of the amp soon to put all this rubbish to bed once and for all.



DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Compared to a triple rec or something it would seemingly lack "balls" if we're talking about sheer low end power, but lest we forget that's the trouble with mesas..which is why a boost works so well. It tightens up the huge bass and takes some away. With the VHT it's not needed.



I've owned both Dual and Triple Rectifiers and had them in the same room as my Pittbulls. Be it at shows, rehearsals, etc. The Rectos sounded brittle, harsh, yet muddy compared to the VHT so I'm not sure what was up when you A/B'd them (if you even have). The Pittbull had way more balls and destroyed it in just about every way. And I'm a Mesa fan, I currently own an older pre-Recto amp which I love.

It was a joke how lost my bandmate's old Dual Rec would get lost in the mix live, no matter how loud it was, going up against my Ultra-Lead. He had to sell the amp and get a Marshall DSL100 just to be heard (he now plays the Deliverance 120 which is a terrific live amp as well).

Also, your statement that with the VHT a boost isn't needed like with a Recto shows your lack of experience IMO. The Pittbull sounds 1000x better with a good boost in front. In fact, I hate the amp without it. Same with just about any good tube amp though. It's clear to me you really didn't get the chance to play a properly setup Pittbull. Again this goes way beyond personal taste, the way you're describing the amp is just not reality on a healthy VHT.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 9, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> Cool, let us know how it goes. I'm skeptical about this Pittbull you're getting, but hopefully it will be functional and setup properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm just not a fan of the amp. I didn't like it's voicing. I'm well aware that taking it home and running it through my setup might yield better results..but I just don't care to. To me it's not really worth it...ESPECIALLY since they don't record well. For that kind of money I want something that works on all turfs..not just something that shines in a particular area. And my amp doesn't need a boost..I've stopped using mine. I use nothing but a NS-2 which I don't even have to use all the time. I've just come realize that a massive price tag won't be the answer to tonal bliss..what I have now is cheaper, less work, and much better for what I'm after. Why spend 3500 on an amp I still have to put work into when well under 2000 gets me just what I want?


----------



## kazE (Sep 10, 2009)

Unfortunately my amp didn't arrive today, I have to wait one more day. >.<

Drakker - Not that I can speak from experience but why don't you think Pitbull's record well? If I'm not mistaken August Burns Red records with them and they have an awesome tone.

Also you can get many used VHT's for under $2000 in excellent condition (unless you absolutely _need_ to purchase brand new).

Just throwing that out there.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

kazE said:


> Unfortunately my amp didn't arrive today, I have to wait one more day. >.<
> 
> Drakker - Not that I can speak from experience but why don't you think Pitbull's record well? If I'm not mistaken August Burns Red records with them and they have an awesome tone.
> 
> ...



They do record well, it just takes someone who really knows what they're doing (aka professionals) to get the most out of them. They're not as recording friendly as a 5150 for example. 

Drakkar said that in response to my statement that Pittbull's excel as live amps more so than in the studio. That doesnt mean a bunch of sick sounding albums have PIttbulls all over it


----------



## kazE (Sep 10, 2009)

I see, fair enough.

How exactly would one amp be more recording friendly than another?


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 10, 2009)

kazE said:


> I see, fair enough.
> 
> How exactly would one amp be more recording friendly than another?



That's a really complicated question and at 4:15am I don't have the energy to answer it right now. There are a million variables in play. However, all I'll say for now is certain amps have a voicing that is more friendly to the typical recording studio environment than others.

The reason 80% of great sounding metal records use a Peavey 5150 isn't because it's that great of an amp, it's just that he way its voiced is extremely flattering through 'industry standard' studio gear/cabinets. Also, its linear midrange characteristic tends to yield good results with quad-tracking heavy guitars. Another amp may kick its ass in real life or in a live band mix, but in the hands of someone like Andy Sneap or Collin Richardson magical things can happen.

That said there are plenty of pros who record with VHTs or other amps and get killer results. Guys like James Murphy come to mind. Just keep in mind the vast majority of studios use (out of necessity) the old standards like Marshall and Mesa cabs loaded with V30s and/or GT75s. Most of them don't have cabs flattering to unique sounding amps like VHTs or Diezels floating around the studio.


----------



## kazE (Sep 10, 2009)

Ah makes sense, thanks for the explanation.

You learn something new everyday (or in my case, many things).


----------



## CentaurPorn (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes Nick. Please record a clip or 2 so we can put this shit to rest. 

I would but I have no recording setup atm.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 10, 2009)

Good point...get some clips Nick!


----------



## agriefobserved (Sep 17, 2009)

kazE said:


> Yeah I sent them an email.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone here can confirm or debunk this mystery.


 The older pittbulls can use either el34 or 6l6 type tubes with the flick of the switch. This was before the UL, and after its conception they dropped that feature from the CLs arsanel.


----------



## blackrobedone (Sep 17, 2009)

For the record, I tried re-amping some studio tracks through my Pittbull through a Mesa cab and it sounded terrible. It was all scratchy highs, upper midrange, and no power. It sounded pretty good from far away, but mic'ed and up close to the speaker it was really bad. We tried a Rivera cab to no avail. We had 4 amps available (JCM 2000, VHT, Mesa Dual Rec, and Soldano) and we went with the Soldano Avenger blended with a little Dual Rec.


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 17, 2009)

blackrobedone said:


> For the record, I tried re-amping some studio tracks through my *Pittbull through a Mesa cab* and it sounded terrible. It was all scratchy highs, upper midrange, and no power.



No shit man. Pittbulls sound weak through V30 cabs. I had a Mesa 4x12 oversized when I first got my UL and it sounded pretty meh. The Pittbull needs good speakers to really do it justice. The Rivera you tried probably had V30s as well, or GT75s. Also mismatches for amps like this. 

Scratchy highs, honky upper-mids, loose response, those are characteristics of V30s not the Ultra-Lead dude. The UL is one of the most powerful, thick, tight, harmonically rich, brutal sounding amps on the planet. Period.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 17, 2009)

I believe the 100 has a power soak right? You can take it down to 50 watts (I think??).

I played a Pitbull head 4 years ago or something and thought it sounded good. It was the 100, as far as I remember.


----------

